# 2 Secret ponds got schooled



## Jim (Sep 29, 2007)

I went fishing with a buddy from another forum. The rules clearly stated right up front, I am not to tell anyone about this place or fish. I was fine with it, I was there to learn and have my technique picked apart. We get to lake #1 and he tells me we are going to go around this lake and I will show you where we are going to catch the fish. OK I thought in the back of my mind. Sure enough he catches 3 monster pickerel 3-5 pounders within minutes of just launching. Mind you we were in his Coleman Crawdad with electric only. I see this and Im psyched. To make a long story short he ends up catching 4 bass all 3 pounds and better, and me.........shit. We go off to lake number 2...a shallow pond no deeper than 3 feet maybe 75 acres in the center of this town. No fricken way Are there fish in here I said in my mind....I look and all I see is a bunch of baby bass and tiny pickerel. Ok I will amuse him, I am there to watch this guy fish...So I can learn something. He then turns to me and says "the biggest I ever got out of here was 7.5 pounds :shock: No fricken way. He says this pond is 3 feet deep, the fish have no where to go. I fish this all year round.

He then proceeded to catch a dozen more bass none under 2 pounds. Me......shit.

He watched my flipping technique into the thick stuff and he said you have good technique, Im surprised you havnt caught one yet :roll: .

WTF? WTFF? Have I been cursed? Whats wrong with me?3 worst years of fishing in my life. 


All his big fish were caught on 1/4 ounce black jig and brown uncle josh real pork trailer. All white Spinner baits, and all white double buzzer buzzbaits.

I used a black and blue jig with brown trialer (1 hit). A chartreuse PCBAITS spinnerbait (2 hard hits but wiffs from me), and my freshly maid black buuzbait (1 hit). No hookups whatsoever.

Fishing this Saturday with my wife :shock: . If she outfishes me...Im done.  

Still a great day on the water, and now I feel confident If I continue to do what he said, I will eventually get it and I will be all set.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 29, 2007)

now you know how I feel when I fish with shinerman77 lol


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 30, 2007)

Man you have to relax and use your fish force!


Learn to think like a fish then you catch them. Eat some fish food before every trip.

You also need to fish neeked for at least two trip a year, this will help.

If none of these suggestions work write back and I will see what else I can get you to do!.


----------



## redbug (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with esquired... but also tie your left shoe in a double knot put all your change in your right pocket. and place a 3/4" green jig in your pierced ear. REMOVE THE BARB FIRST and to finish it off take a pink slugo and use it as a mustache take lots of pictures and post them 
It might not help your fishin but will be fun for us lol

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2007)

esquired said:


> Man you have to relax and use your fish force!
> 
> 
> Learn to think like a fish then you catch them. Eat some fish food before every trip.
> ...



LMFAO!


----------

